# anyone interested in helping out?



## pneufab (Dec 19, 2009)

Good evening,

I realize this may be a long shot, but figured what the heck.

I am in the process off making a pair of urns for my father in law, who passed away last year and my mother in law, who is still with us.

The design calls for a broken heart that when the urns are put together, it will look like one piece.

I realize the best way to do this is with a scroll saw, like a puzzle piece, but unfortunately I don't have one or know anyone that has one.

Would anyone possibly be interested in cutting this for me? I live in Illinois, west suburbs of Chicago, so ideally someone locally. I would like the heart to be purple heart 1/4" thick it will be about 5" in size (not sure on exact size yet)

I am laminating purple heart and maple together as a test sample to see if I like the contrasting colors when I round over the edges.

If anyone is interested, please let me know and how much you would charge.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## pumperdude (Nov 15, 2012)

Not a long shot. I'm sure someone will chime in to help. Woodworkers are more than helpful when they can be. Check with local wood shops and trade schools, ask em to make a cut for you.. When I was in trade school we did a lot of freebees. Good luck. One more thing, you might want to post in the scroll saw forum.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

You just need the heart shape cut out? I have a scroll saw, but im not an expert with it. Post a picture of what would need to be done, and if i can do it, i'd do it for free. (i wont pay shipping though….)


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

A scroll saw can only cut 2" max. That may be too shallow a box for your needs. You can, however, cut a tall one in the shape you want using a band saw.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you thinking of something like a nesting box?
.








.
.
.
Or maybe a box with the hearts on just the lid?
.


----------



## pneufab (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow…I appreciate the responses. I will send a picture after work today if what I am looking for.. I don't think I did a great job explaining. It is basically a 1/4" _ 3/4" thick inlay…more or less….thanks


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

I live just north of you, near the Wisconsin border. I won't cut the heart for you but you can come by and use my scroll saw. Just let me know.


----------

